# And he didn't shout "CLEAR!!!".



## mycrofft (Nov 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfPbQZdUsBo [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Clare (Nov 29, 2012)

Did you want something, I came as fast as I could!


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 29, 2012)

"I distinctly remember calling for the Clare-amedic!"


----------



## Clare (Nov 29, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> "I distinctly remember calling for the Clare-amedic!"



That would be me, so what's the problem, exactly what happened?


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 29, 2012)

A new resident tried to use a defibrillator.


----------



## Earthworm Jim (Nov 30, 2012)

That was hilarious, I guess I need to start watching commercials again, haha.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 30, 2013)

*One year ago…..*

You're welcome!


----------



## wanderingmedic (Dec 5, 2013)

:rofl: that was hysterical.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 5, 2013)

And no actual flies were injured in the production!


----------



## bigrich117 (Jan 20, 2014)

funny stuff


----------



## RebelAngel (Jan 21, 2014)

Funny!


----------



## paracordmedic (May 30, 2014)

I used to work with a guy that insisted on wearing a traditional tie. More than once he failed to clear himself and sent the juice up around his neck.


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 30, 2014)

paracordmedic said:


> I used to work with a guy that insisted on wearing a traditional tie. More than once he failed to clear himself and sent the juice up around his neck.



When I went to my basic clinicals, I was told to dress professionally...coming from the background I did, I guess that meant something different to me than it did to my instructor. I did decide to forgo the suit, but the nurses still laughed at me for showing up in a tie to my first one.


----------



## rmena (Jun 10, 2014)

wait, so it burned his tie or it actually shock collared him?


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 27, 2014)

Thats a good one.  Poor kid


----------

